# Are bigger wheels better?



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Wheels are unsprung mass, as such they have a much greater effect on vehicle dynamics than adding similar mass to the body or chassis. You can then even go as far as the design and manufacturing processes that go into the wheel. Wheels with larger cross sections and more mass futher from the centerline of the axle also have greater adverse effects. Conversely going with a lighter weight wheel will pay dividends in acceleration, fuel economy and braking. However most lighter weight wheels are more expensive and can bend easier. Ideally no larger than plus 1 or 2 on most vehicles will keep similar dynamic standards given that you dont go with an outrageously heavy wheel. Even among wheels designs from the same manufacturer in the same size they can vary greatly. I personally always try to find the most attractive wheel that also will cut weight from the stock wheels. 

Effects of Upsized Wheels and Tires Tested – Tech Dept. | Car and Driver Blog

heres a great article by Car and Driver an american automotive magazine. They used the same wheel just in varying sizes on the same vehicle.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya but bigger wheels look coooool... 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

And COST!!!

Smaller wheels are so much cheaper to replace. Tires for my little Honda Accord (13"/185) were a whopping $50 a tire (for a Goodyear, too!). Sigh...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> Wheels are unsprung mass, as such they have a much greater effect on vehicle dynamics than adding similar mass to the body or chassis. You can then even go as far as the design and manufacturing processes that go into the wheel. Wheels with larger cross sections and more mass futher from the centerline of the axle also have greater adverse effects. Conversely going with a lighter weight wheel will pay dividends in acceleration, fuel economy and braking. However most lighter weight wheels are more expensive and can bend easier. Ideally no larger than plus 1 or 2 on most vehicles will keep similar dynamic standards given that you dont go with an outrageously heavy wheel. Even among wheels designs from the same manufacturer in the same size they can vary greatly. I personally always try to find the most attractive wheel that also will cut weight from the stock wheels.
> 
> Effects of Upsized Wheels and Tires Tested – Tech Dept. | Car and Driver Blog
> 
> heres a great article by Car and Driver an american automotive magazine. They used the same wheel just in varying sizes on the same vehicle.


Agreed. This is why IMO the Eco wheels are the best wheels that can go on the Cruze. They are forged and polished alloy and are very light. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd love to have a set of ECO wheels but, I can't find them anywhere and when I do they price is insane.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

17" wheels in most situations are your best balance between performance, ride quality and efficiency.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'd love to have a set of ECO wheels but, I can't find them anywhere and when I do they price is insane.


Because they are forged wheels and not cast.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I want my cruzen to look like a cruzen and NOT A BYCICLE . 

TRUE SPOKES any ONE .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Eco wheels are not an option for some of us...


----------

